# Humanities & Anthropology > Philosophy >  What we see in Europe is the result of Karma?

## Blanco

Do we consider the cruelty and murders along with endless wars and religious ethnic cleanse that formed the basis of modern Europe will be just a "look away moment" when it comes to God and it's morality. 

There's no accurate source on how many people died in Africa, Asia and the so called third world just for the needs to establish the economy and well being of the so called Western First World nations. 

If it's not enough the wars still going on and even if the soldiers can be from various ethnic background (young African-Americans, non White descended people ) still the people that profit from most wars belong to the same upper class and most are of Caucasian descent by racial profile.


If the people that had to suffer because of wars, enslavement and other anti-humanity acts will ever find a way to revenge then this can be either psychical (terrorist attack, bombings, abuse) or simply once they will outnumber the native population and take control over them.

----------

